# Postman Pat's Weekend Toy



## AshD (Apr 27, 2006)

Bit of brief spec, it's a custom-built tube chassis with a 500cc Motorcross engine and nitrous, also features a wheelie bar and a half size parachute. It runs a quarter mile in 13.6 at 93mph without using the nitrous!

#1









#2









#3









#4









#5









#6









More pics at:
http://www.adimages.co.uk/blog/

Join us on Facebook at:
http://www.facebook.com/ADImages.co.uk


----------



## Glaschu (Sep 16, 2012)

:lol: Brilliant!


----------



## Simply Clean (Aug 20, 2011)

Go pat:lol::lol:


----------



## AshD (Apr 27, 2006)

Forgot to say, the body started life as one of those coin-operated kids rides which are usually found at the seaside and outside supermarkets etc


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

time is impressive too considering it has the aerodynamic's of a brick!! :lol:

awesome little thing!


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Absolutely awesome :doublesho:


----------



## Glaschu (Sep 16, 2012)

AshD said:


> Forgot to say, the body started life as one of those coin-operated kids rides which are usually found at the seaside and outside supermarkets etc


Can I have shot for 50p then?


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Awesome, love it. Nice shots too:thumb:


----------



## AshD (Apr 27, 2006)

Glaschu said:


> Can I have shot for 50p then?


:lol: You may not be surprised to hear that he gets that quite a lot lol


----------



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

That is ****ing awesome! I thought it might of been 'wennys' 'royal nail' 4x4 cossie van before i clicked the link, but its just even more win!


----------



## AshD (Apr 27, 2006)

byrnes said:


> That is ****ing awesome! I thought it might of been 'wennys' 'royal nail' 4x4 cossie van before i clicked the link, but its just even more win!


There's a photo of the 2 cars together floating around on Facebook somewhere


----------



## BoostJunky86 (Oct 25, 2012)

AshD said:


> There's a photo of the 2 cars together floating around on Facebook somewhere


That's a quality photo.

Both on the strip at POD! Wenny's cars are just mental!!

I'll dig up the pic ;-)


----------



## BoostJunky86 (Oct 25, 2012)

Found it ;-)


----------



## AshD (Apr 27, 2006)

That's the one  think that was PAT1's first visit to York Raceway


----------



## BoostJunky86 (Oct 25, 2012)

I've only ever seen it at POD and RS shows/trackdays. I don't venture that far north often you all talk funny lol!


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Brilliant! :thumb:

The photos are nicely lit too, been getting interested in a bit of strobism myself lately, although with me it's still a case of slowly getting all the gear, but still no idea :lol:


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

Bloody awesome


----------



## Glaschu (Sep 16, 2012)

This one would make a great conversion too (sold for just over £2k on Ebay a while back).....


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

PAAAT.... PAAAAATTTT... What you done to me PAAAT...:lol:


----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

:lol: i love this thing


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

epic :lol:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Bet that will scare the cat to death


----------

